# Christmas concerts in Cairo



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

:angel::angel::angel:

Wednesday 7 December at 8pm - Cairo Opera House Small Hall

Soprano Dina Iskander and harpist Mona Wassef will perform Christmas songs and lieds in addition to pieces for solo harp.

Saturday 10 December at 8pm – El Gomhoria Theatre

Om El Nour Orchestra Christmas concert

Monday 12 December at 8pm – El Gomhoria Theatre

Bells Ensemble Christmas concert

Saturday 17 December at 8pm – Cairo Opera House Main Hall

Cairo Opera Company members and Cairo Symphony Orchestra conducted by Nayer Nagui and joined by the Cairo Celebration Choir, will give their annual Christmas concert

Saturday 17 and Sunday 18 December at 8pm – El Gomhoria Theatre

Jesus Heart Choir Christmas concert

Tuesday 20 December at 8pm - El Sawy Culturewheel

El Sakia String Orchestra conducted by Mohamed Saad Basha will celebrate Christmas joined by soprano Dina Iskander and tenor Ragaa El-Din Ahmed.

Thursday 22 December at 8pm - El Sawy Culturewheel

Riff Band Christmas concert.

Thursday 22 December at 8pm – Cairo Opera House Small Hall

Mezzo soprano Gala El Hadidi will sing the most famous tunes from musicals and Christmas Carols from around the globe.

Sunday 25 December at 8pm – Cairo Opera House Small Hall

Neveen Allouba's Annual Christmas Concert will feature guest artists Raouf Zaidan and Ashraf Sewailam with Greig Martin on piano.

22, 23 and 25-28 December at 8pm – Cairo Opera House Main Hall.

Cairo Opera Ballet Company will perform The Nutcracker ballet

Christmas wouldn't be Christmas without The Nutcracker, a ballet set to the music of P.I. Tchaikovsky, telling a lovely story set on Christmas Eve, about the Nutcracker and the King of Mice. With no doubt, The Nutcracker captivates children with its simple plot and visual richness. It is also an opportunity for the young audience to attend a valuable music event.

Friday 30 December at 8pm – El Gomhoria Theatre

Saint Augistinos Choir Christmas concert

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Due to continuous changes of programme, it is strongly advised to contact the Cairo Opera House and El Gomhoria Theatre prior to the events.


----------

